# my neon tetra had ntd but it lost the disease?!?



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey, i have 3 zebra danios, 3 blue l-f danios, 4 neon tetras, and 4 white cloud mountain minnows in a 20 gallon long tank, freshwater. I have about 74-77 degrees fahrenheit, and the tank has been is use about 1 year, give or take 1 month. I bought the neons about 8 months ago, and they are doing very well. I have a whisper 30 gal filter. When i set the aquarium up i was a little dumb, and put the tank just to the right of a window in my room and it does not get any natural sunlight. I have a light, i cant remember what kind, but its pretty good, and I feed them a mix of tetra color and freeze dried brine shrimp flakes. the ratio of tetra color to brine flakes is about 5:1 at the most(i dont feed too much brine flakes). 

with that out of the way, i want to ask a question. I have had confirmed ntd on one of the neons, the smallest and i think the male, and he wasnt eating and had twitches. He also had a colorless area in his stomach, but it went away, then came back in the same one, then kept going on for a few months. The last time i saw the colorless spot was about 2 months ago. Anyone know what is happening? Lol, did i find a cure tot he infamous neon tetra disease?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

teh13371 said:


> hey, i have 3 zebra danios, 3 blue l-f danios, 4 neon tetras, and 4 white cloud mountain minnows in a 20 gallon long tank, freshwater. I have about 74-77 degrees fahrenheit, and the tank has been is use about 1 year, give or take 1 month. I bought the neons about 8 months ago, and they are doing very well. I have a whisper 30 gal filter. When i set the aquarium up i was a little dumb, and put the tank just to the right of a window in my room and it does not get any natural sunlight. I have a light, i cant remember what kind, but its pretty good, and I feed them a mix of tetra color and freeze dried brine shrimp flakes. the ratio of tetra color to brine flakes is about 5:1 at the most(i dont feed too much brine flakes).
> 
> with that out of the way, i want to ask a question. I have had confirmed ntd on one of the neons, the smallest and i think the male, and he wasnt eating and had twitches. He also had a colorless area in his stomach, but it went away, then came back in the same one, then kept going on for a few months. The last time i saw the colorless spot was about 2 months ago. Anyone know what is happening? Lol, did i find a cure tot he infamous neon tetra disease?


Do you have pics of your neon? Where is it now? Is it isolated from other fish? It cannot be _Pleistophora sp._ but columnaris.:?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you have a heater in the tank? You should try to keep your temperature at a steady 78-80 degrees. I don't have much experience with NTD, but as with all illnesses, a proper and steady temperature is extremely important to prevent a fish's immune system from being compromised.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

The neon is still with everyone else, and the tmperature is at 77, he seems happy, eats well, everything. I will tryt o get a pic of him, but he is pretty elusive.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks quite similiar to this. http://www.aquamax.de/Shop/Artikelbilder/Zusatzbilder/Falsche Neonkrankheit_neontetra3.jpg


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

teh13371 said:


> It looks quite similiar to this. http://www.aquamax.de/Shop/Artikelbilder/Zusatzbilder/Falsche Neonkrankheit_neontetra3.jpg


It looks like columnaris to me more than NTD.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

NTD is always fatal. Always. It looks like columnaris to me also.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

anything I can do to help the fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

teh13371 said:


> anything I can do to help the fish?


You might want to read this. Columnaris is a gram-negative bacteria. Look for broad spectrum antibiotics such as Maracyn or Maracyn 2 which is designed for gram-negative bacteria.
http://fishvet.com/columnaris.htm


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay, i dont let any food gt to the bottom, I have done water changes for a while and they were okay levels (i ran out a week ago), i have done all that. the only thing that may have given them stress is the journey from the bag to the tank. could the disease come back when none of my fish even have it?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe tetracycline also treats for gram negative bacteria. You can get it as both a food, and as a water additive. All those things are powerful stuff though, and I would worry about how it would effect the biological cycle, so it's definitely best to treat the neon in quarantine.


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

ok, i dont have a spare tank right now, but i can run to my lfs and get like a 10 gallon, or 5. and thanks, lupin, for that site, it has halped my understanding of the disease and how my fish recieved it.


----------

